# Travel Jobs for Teens?



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I've been wondering (and looking) at employment that involves traveling around Canada (or the world) for young people or teens (aged 17-21), and am asking if anyone knows of any organization that offers jobs that require you to travel, work in groups, etc, regardless of what the job is for young people (no experience). I've stumbled across some of these jobs, such as DCI, which is targeted at young people, mostly newly-graduated high school students.

Anyone else know of any other type of jobs like I described?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

You could check out Canada 123 Go, which sends people abroad or Katimavik which is a national program.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Try Canada World Youth which is for young people ages 17 to 29.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

And I forgot Humana. They recruit around the world and focus on AIDS projects in Africa and other types of projects elsewhere. Applicants must be at least 18.


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

One of my clients I believe does this.

SWAP-Student Work Abroad Program


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

When I was eighteen, I applied to work for an oilfield services company. I had no clue as to what the work entailed, and had never actually seen an oilrig in my life, but I got hired anyway.

It was a very busy period and there was lots of drilling activity, which lead to a chronic shortage of hands. Just like right now.

Main criteria for getting hired on?

Show up. 









And I can honestly tell you that there is no more rewarding life than that of a nomadic oilfield technician. You get to see the world, while being paid a King's ransom to do it.  

The scenery changes all the time and you will NEVER be bored. Honest.

You can leave any time you want, and come back whenever you like. As long as you're good at what you do.

There are LOTS of eighteen and nineteen year old trainees at wellsite. Specialised education is an asset, but not a necessity. 

None are poorly paid.

A buddy of mine just finished a job that ran from early november until mid february (nonstop). He cleared sixty grand for this period, after taxes. He's been in the oilpatch for just over five years, total time.

Something to think about, eh?


----------

